# My hair is so sticky from the ends



## macface (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my problem I have wavy hair I only do my hair straight in the weekends but lately my hair sticks in the ends I got it trim thinking that would help it did not.I'm looking for a shampoo or conditioner or something I could find at Target I can't afford salon products.I was thinking of buying pantene for Damage Hair.HELP


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you mean your hair is knotty at the ends, or that it's actually sticky? If it's sticky it sounds like product build up - like too much hairspray or heat protectant.

I'm not sure what products to recommend because we live in different countries buture someone esle will be able to help


----------



## Micki2984 (Jan 9, 2008)

If you have product build up, a cheap clarifying shampoo can be made from adding a tespoon of bicarb of soda to the amount of shampoo you would normally use. I usually put the bicarb in my hands, add a dollop of shampoo and mix it in my hands, then lather as normal. It works very well, but can be a little drying, so you wouldnt want to do it too often. Hope that helps!

Micki


----------



## Aprill (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Micki2984* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have product build up, a cheap clarifying shampoo can be made from adding a tespoon of bicarb of soda to the amount of shampoo you would normally use. I usually put the bicarb in my hands, add a dollop of shampoo and mix it in my hands, then lather as normal. It works very well, but can be a little drying, so you wouldnt want to do it too often. Hope that helps!
Micki

excellent advice


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticky ends? That sounds odd..


----------

